# Weird reaction to Cialis



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

I thought I'd just share my recent experience with Cialis as I have only found one other record of someone having this reaction on the net.

Started using Cialis due to the multiple benefits on heart health, blood pressure, BPH etc etc. Was taking 5mg per day.

Day one - all good in the hood. Had a good bit of fun with the Mrs and noticed a small positive improvement in erection quantity.

Day 2 - No fun times today. Got to bed and noticed a bit of a bunged up feeling.

Day 3 - Bit of a headache. Could feel my pulse in my head. Felt a bit groggy.

Day 4 - Felt worse. Checked blood pressure and it had gone up from my normal 127/70 to 140/85. Heart rate was at 90bpm, usually at 70. Couldnt get to sleep very easily as heart was going ten to the dozen.

Day 5 - Stoped taking Cialis. Over the next couple of days my heart rate and BP returned to normal. Feeling fine again. WTF. It literally did the opposite of what it was supposed to do for me. The worst part was on day 4 the Mrs was comforting me as I felt awful and I got a right stonka on but couldn't do anything with it. What a waste.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Happens to some of us, just have to drop it, how old are you? also what dose


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm not sure about this stuff. I started taking 10mg m/w/f for health benefits. Light headaches and stuffy nose at first but seems better now. Problem is only need a gust of wind that's passed a fanny to touch my nose and I've got a fuxking boner.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

kruz said:


> Was taking 5mg per day


 Probably way to much for you. Half life 36 hours, so by day 4 you'll have had loads in your system. Try 2.5 eod or 5 e3d

Also if you were using ugl it can be overdosed.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

Sasnak said:


> Probably way to much for you. Half life 36 hours, so by day 4 you'll have had loads in your system. Try 2.5 eod or 5 e3d
> 
> Also if you were using ugl it can be overdosed.


 Yeah it is ugl. I'll try 5 e3d and see how I get on


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

rbduk said:


> I'm not sure about this stuff. I started taking 10mg m/w/f for health benefits. Light headaches and stuffy nose at first but seems better now. Problem is only need a gust of wind that's passed a fanny to touch my nose and I've got a fuxking boner.


 Are you young bro or an old f**k? i would do even lower dose 5mg 3 times per week or 10mgs twice a week. Better start low and work your way up as you get older imo.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Djibril said:


> Are you young bro or an old f**k? i would do even lower dose 5mg 3 times per week or 10mgs twice a week. Better start low and work your way up as you get older imo.


 35 lol. I dropped yesterday to 5mg 3 times a week see how that goes


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

rbduk said:


> 35 lol. I dropped yesterday to 5mg 3 times a week see how that goes


 Thats better i think bro. Have read many times docs speak on the subject that if it aint broke, dont fix it. An extremely low dose for the health benefits on prostate-BP-circulation in general including pumps in the gym but thats about it.

at some point i may do 2.5mgs M-W and Friday a higher dose for the weekend where i usually would prefer a boost


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

rbduk said:


> 35 lol. I dropped yesterday to 5mg 3 times a week see how that goes


 I'm 38, not too far Infront of you. I'm trying 5mg, well 6.25mg to be exact, every 3 days. Report back into a week or so if you've still got a cock left.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

kruz said:


> I'm 38, not too far Infront of you. I'm trying 5mg, well 6.25mg to be exact, every 3 days. Report back into a week or so if you've still got a cock left.


 haha will do!


----------



## shooter3111 (Nov 10, 2019)

kruz said:


> Yeah it is ugl. I'll try 5 e3d and see how I get on


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

shooter3111 said:


> i would not use underground labs for ED guys, that s**t will make you very ill, OR KILL YOU.


 Strong statement. Care to explain why ugl ed meds are deadly?


----------



## shooter3111 (Nov 10, 2019)

im not talking about a specific one. im talking about in general, just from my exsperiances


----------

